# The Coily



## Daniel (16/3/18)

Kickass little tool , especially for terrible builders like me  

Review Here : 



FB Group : https://www.facebook.com/groups/coilytool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (16/3/18)

I like this. It's a very useful tool. Will be watching that facebook page.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog (16/3/18)

Could have prevented me cutting my coil leg short for my Kylin Mini


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/18)

We should get a similar thing printed here in sa. 

Where is the 3d printer dudes. ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> We should get a similar thing printed here in sa.
> 
> Where is the 3d printer dudes. ????



I can probably design something similar when I get the time. I have a printer as well. Will give it a go. Looks like that one was printed with a very high end 3D printer. Mine is but midrange, but will try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/3/18)

zadiac said:


> I can probably design something similar when I get the time. I have a printer as well. Will give it a go. Looks like that one was printed with a very high end 3D printer. Mine is but midrange, but will try.



Oh wow. Thanks for the offer @zadiac i know a couple of forumites will be interested ao you might get get a buck or two out of it. And you will be entitled to it. Let us know how the design is going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

zadiac said:


> I can probably design something similar when I get the time. I have a printer as well. Will give it a go. Looks like that one was printed with a very high end 3D printer. Mine is but midrange, but will try.



U have a 3d printer !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/3/18)

Not as finely designed as the authentic, but I suppose it will do the job. Just something to note. Lots of printing and resizing will have to happen as 3D printers, especially the midrange to lower end printers do not print very precise. You make a 3mm hole in a design, and the printer might print it 2.7mm. It happens. So it will take a while before I have this thing as precise as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (18/3/18)

zadiac said:


> Not as finely designed as the authentic, but I suppose it will do the job. Just something to note. Lots of printing and resizing will have to happen as 3D printers, especially the midrange to lower end printers do not print very precise. You make a 3mm hole in a design, and the printer might print it 2.7mm. It happens. So it will take a while before I have this thing as precise as possible.



Take my money !!!


----------



## zadiac (18/3/18)

Guys, as I am not a vendor, please do not make offers as I'm not going to make this commercially. I will not make money off of someone else's design. I will share my 3D design freely, but please do not ask me to print this for you for money. If you can find someone with a printer who will make this for you, then do it. I made this design because I can definitely use it (don't know why I haven't thought of this first, but ok...). 

I will post the 3D file as soon as I perfect the measurements on this. Then you can give the file to someone with a printer and they can print it for you. I will also include the 3D printer settings that I use to print it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/3/18)

@zadiac, would it not work better to turn the measurement placements 180 degrees around ? 
Trying to shove snips into the 3 mm slot is going to be tricky, unless you space it much wider, while if it's open-ended on the 'bottom', it will not be a problem getting snips in flush for any of the 'steps' at all. 
Not sure how that would affect the rigidity of the item though.


----------



## zadiac (18/3/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @zadiac, would it not work better to turn the measurement placements 180 degrees around ?
> Trying to shove snips into the 3 mm slot is going to be tricky, unless you space it much wider, while if it's open-ended on the 'bottom', it will not be a problem getting snips in flush for any of the 'steps' at all.
> Not sure how that would affect the rigidity of the item though.



You can insert you coils leads from the bottom and snip at the top.
Also, the "3mm" slot is not 3mm wide where you put the leads in. The platform at the bottom about 6mm wide. I think a coil would fit in there and then you just trim at the top of the jig.


----------



## zadiac (18/3/18)

@Kuhlkatz, but let me print one first and test that possible problem. If it is a problem, then I'll tweak the design a bit.


----------



## zadiac (18/3/18)

@Kuhlkatz,

As you can see, the space can easily take a 7mm OD coil and then you can trim leads on the other side. I slanted the right side next to the 3mm "step" a little to make more room. What do you think?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/3/18)

zadiac said:


> You can insert you coils leads from the bottom and snip at the top.
> Also, the "3mm" slot is not 3mm wide where you put the leads in. The platform at the bottom about 6mm wide. I think a coil would fit in there and then you just trim at the top of the jig.



Ah @zadiac, I see what you mean. Lightbulb moment there, as there is more than one way to skin a katz 
If the coil fits in quite easy, it would make much more sense to snip flush at the top, and you would still retain the rigidity of the support on three sides. The slant there would definitely help, but inserting the coil from the bottom makes more sense and would really only be a small issue on the 3mm slot if not present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex (18/3/18)

Would be cool to not copy the original but try and improve on it ... Perhaps a smaller version that one can place in the build kit bag. Rough idea below...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (19/3/18)

haruspex said:


> Would be cool to not copy the original but try and improve on it ... Perhaps a smaller version that one can place in the build kit bag. Rough idea below...
> 
> View attachment 126323



Good idea, but mine is 98mm by 31mm. Small enough to fit just about anywhere, even in your pocket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (24/3/18)

@zadiac just a bump on progress. Or has it been one of those weeks. Looking forward to this

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> @zadiac just a bump on progress. Or has it been one of those weeks. Looking forward to this



Just a bit caught up in work. Farmers are stubborn people. Meetings, meetings and more meetings. I'm so pushed by the time I get off work, I'm not in the mood for much other than sleep......lol. I will try my best over this weekend to print a prototype.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/3/18)

zadiac said:


> Just a bit caught up in work. Farmers are stubborn people. Meetings, meetings and more meetings. I'm so pushed by the time I get off work, I'm not in the mood for much other than sleep......lol. I will try my best over this weekend to print a prototype.


Nice. No rush. Just reminding you

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/3/18)

zadiac said:


> Just a bit caught up in work. Farmers are stubborn people. Meetings, meetings and more meetings. I'm so pushed by the time I get off work, I'm not in the mood for much other than sleep......lol. I will try my best over this weekend to print a prototype.


Nice. No rush. Just reminding you

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## zadiac (30/3/18)

If all goes well, I'll be printing this tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb (30/3/18)

Im so hyped for this, my campus has a 3D printer that ill be able to use ( hopefully)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (31/3/18)

Willielieb said:


> Im so hyped for this, my campus has a 3D printer that ill be able to use ( hopefully)


Ill keep your contact details. For when we get the design. Thanks to @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/18)

Hey folks,

Sorry I took so long, but yeah.........I have issues.

Anyway. Printed my (second) design and it came out ok(ish)

My PLA plastic is finished, so I had to print it in wood filament, but the measurements are accurate with around 0.05-0.1 tolerance, which is not bad for coil leads anyway. It's not as flashy and well rounded as the original design, but it's a tool and won't be on display.

Here are some pics, but keep in mind, it's my first time printing in wood filament and there are some issues, but it works.










I also designed another coil lead measure as suggested by @haruspex and I'll include its 3D model file together with the Coily here. The measurements are the same, so it'll work. It's slightly bigger, but with more space to place the coils for trimming the leads. I haven't printed it yet, but here are some screenshots of the design.










And here are the files:

CoilieV2

Coil Lead Measure V2

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (5/4/18)

Please let me know if you have issues downloading the files. I'll make another plan.


----------



## Stosta (5/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Please let me know if you have issues downloading the files. I'll make another plan.


I think the file is broken @zadiac. I open it, push ctrl+p and it just prints out crappy paper versions of The Coily.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 2


----------



## zadiac (5/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I think the file is broken @zadiac. I open it, push ctrl+p and it just prints out crappy paper versions of The Coily.



Gaan k*k man

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Sorry I took so long, but yeah.........I have issues.
> 
> ...



What a winner you are. Zadiac needs a medal for the work and time into this deaign. 

I say thank you very much for this and now need to find a person that are willing to print this for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/4/18)

@Philip Dunkley 
Here is the coily i spoke about this morning. 



zadiac said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Sorry I took so long, but yeah.........I have issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simon Martin (7/6/18)

zadiac said:


> Guys, as I am not a vendor, please do not make offers as I'm not going to make this commercially. I will not make money off of someone else's design. I will share my 3D design freely, but please do not ask me to print this for you for money. If you can find someone with a printer who will make this for you, then do it. I made this design because I can definitely use it (don't know why I haven't thought of this first, but ok...).
> 
> I will post the 3D file as soon as I perfect the measurements on this. Then you can give the file to someone with a printer and they can print it for you. I will also include the 3D printer settings that I use to print it.



Appreciate your comments Zadiac. I am the original designer of this product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (7/6/18)

Simon Martin said:


> Appreciate your comments Zadiac. I am the original designer of this product.



Awesome idea you have there mate. I printed the one I designed and it works, but I have no need for the post measuring, so I designed a new one just for the coils leads and I use it everytime I install new coils. Still mad at myself for not thinking of this myself long ago.....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon Martin (8/6/18)

zadiac said:


> Awesome idea you have there mate. I printed the one I designed and it works, but I have no need for the post measuring, so I designed a new one just for the coils leads and I use it everytime I install new coils. Still mad at myself for not thinking of this myself long ago.....lol



Thank you very much indeed @zadiac. Much appreciated.

As Coily is protected, I would of course really appreciate it if the designs, STL files etc based on Coily are kept out of the public domain.

This seems like a really great forum and It has been really interesting reading through some of the comments on this thread. 

Thank you again

Simon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/6/18)

Simon Martin said:


> Thank you very much indeed @zadiac. Much appreciated.
> 
> As Coily is protected, I would of course really appreciate it if the designs, STL files etc based on Coily are kept out of the public domain.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum and it was and will be an awesome product now and into the future. We here are always helpfull and we understand the concerns raised by you. 

Lets keep the ideas flowing and everybody of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------

